# Báo giá Công tắc áp suất Khái Quát Về Công Tắc Áp Suất



## nguyenvvuong2019 (24/8/21)

PGTech là nhà phân phối các loại *công tắc áp suất* (Pressure Switch) hay còn gọi là *rơ le áp suất* cho hệ thủy lực và một số ứng dụng chuyên ngành cơ điện xin khái quát cơ bản một số loại công tắc áp suất phổ biến.

*Định nghĩa công tắc áp suất*

Trước hết chúng ta cần hiểu *công tắc áp suất* là gì?

Cũng giống như *Công tắc dòng chảy*, công tắc áp suất được dùng rộng rãi trong hệ cơ điện. Công tắc áp suất là thiết bị chuyển đổi các tín hiệu áp suất hoặc hiệu áp suất để đóng ngắt mạch điện. Phụ thuộc vào số lượng các phần tử cảm biến nhận tín hiệu có thể phân ra công tắc áp suất đơn hoặc kép.

*Công tắc áp suất đơn*

Công tắc áp suất đơn chủ yếu dùng để bảo vệ máy nén khỏi áp suất quá cao phía đầu đẩy máy nén hoặc quá thấp ở phía đầu hút máy nén.

Hiệu áp suất khống chế sự thay đổi hiệu áp suất Δp. Trong kỹ thuật lạnh hiệu công tắc áp làm nhiệm vụ bảo vệ hiệu áp suất dầu bôi trơn và áp suất trong khoang cacte máy nén Δp = poil – p0 không tụt xuống dưới mức quy định, do đó thường được gọi là công tắc áp suất hiệu áp dầu.

Theo môi chất làm việc có thể phân ra công tắc áp suất amoniac hoặc công tắc áp suất freon. Bộ phận cảm biến của công tắc áp suất amoniac được chế tạo từ thép carbon hay thép không gỉ đế tránh sự ăn mòn của amoniac vì amoniac ăn mòn đồng và các hợp kim của đồng. Các bộ phận cảm biến của rơ le freon có thể làm bằng thép carbon, thép không gỉ hoặc đồng và các hợp kim đồng.

Theo kết cấu vỏ rơ le có thể chia ra công tắc áp suất loại thường, kín hơi, kín khí chống phun té và chống nổ …

*Một số loại công tắc áp suất thường dùng*

Hiện nay trên thị trường, có rất nhiều loại công tắc áp suất khách nhau, xuất xứ sản phẩm cũng đa dạng, nhưng để chọn được loại công tắc áp suất tốt, hoạt động được ổn định và có độ bền cao thì không phải đơn vị nào cũng có thể đảm bảo được. Thông thường, để lựa chọn được sản phẩm tốt, thường là hàng xuất xứ Châu Âu và thường được ưa chuộng tại thị trường Việt Nam.

*Công tắc áp suất thấp*

Công tắc áp suất thấp là loại công tắc hoạt động ở áp suất bay hơi và ngắt mạch điện của máy nén khi áp suất giảm xuống quá mức cho phép để bảo vệ máy nén và đôi khi để điều chỉnh năng suất lạnh. Đây cũng là loại công tắc áp suất phổ biến được dùng.


*Công tắc áp suất cao*

Công tắc áp suất cao loại công tắc áp suất hoạt động ở áp suát ngưng tụ của môi chất lạnh và ngắt mạch điện khi áp suât vượt mức cho phép để bảo vệ máy nén. Nguyên tắc cấu tạo của công tắc áp suất cao cũng tương tự như công tắc áp suất thấp, nhưng các tiếp điểm được bố trí ngược lại. Khi áp suất đầu đẩy máy nén tăng vượt quá giá trị áp suất cho phép (giá trị cài đặt trên công tắc áp suất), công tắc áp suất mở tiếp điểm ngắt mạch điện cung cấp cho máy nén để bảo vệ. Khi áp suất giảm xuống dưới giá trị áp suất cài đặt thì công tắc áp suất cao lại tự động đóng mạch cho máy nén hoạt động trở lại.

*Công tắc áp suất kép*

Công tắc áp suất kép gồm công tắc áp suất cao và công tắc áp suất thấp được tổ hợp chung lại thực hiện chức năng của cả hai công tắc áp suất, ngắt điện cho máy nén lạnh khi áp suất cao vượt quá mức cho phép và khi áp suất thấp hạ xuống dưới mức cho phép. Việc đóng điện lại cho máy nén khi áp suất cao giảm xuống và áp suất thấp tăng lên trong phạm vi an toàn cũng được thực hiện tư động, bằng tay với nút nhấn reset ngoài hoặc bằng tay.

Công tắc áp suất kép được sản xuất cho cả môi chất freon và amoniac. Sơ đồ nguyên lý cấu tạo và làm việc của chúng là giống nhau. Kết cấu của công tắc áp suất amoniac đảm bảo độ bền vững chống ăn mòn và làm việc an toàn trong các phòng dễ gây nổ.

*Công tắc hiệu áp suất dầu*

Công tắc hiệu áp dầu sử dụng trong kỹ thuật lạnh chủ yếu để bảo vệ sự bôi trơn cho máy nén. Do áp suất trong khoang cacte của máy nén luôn thay đổi do đó một áp suất dầu không đổi không thể đảm bảo an toàn cho việc bôi trơn máy nén, chính vì vậy hiệu áp suất (áp suất dầu trừ áp suất cacte hay áp suât p0) mới là đại lượng đánh giá chính xác chế độ bôi trơn yêu cầu của máy nén. Hiệu áp suất dầu cần thiết do nhà chế tạo máy nén quy định, thường Δp ≥ 0,7 bar. Khi hiệu áp dầu thấp hơn mức quy định, công tắc hiệu áp dầu ngắt mạch để bảo vệ máy nén.

Tóm lại để lựa chọn được công tắc áp suất đúng với ứng dụng bạn nên xem xét các yêu tố như mô tả khái quát trên. Bên cạnh sản phẩm Công tắc áp suất, PGTech còn là nhà phân phối các sản phẩm *Van công nghiệp, Van điều khiển, Van cân bằng, Van inox, Thiết bị cảm biến, Khớp nối mềm, Thiết bị đo đạc hiển thị, Động cơ điều khiển van gió*… Để có thêm thông tin xin vui lòng liên hệ với PGTech để được tư vấn cụ thể.

*PGTECH CO., LTD*

*VPGD*: *Tầng 19, Phòng 19.07, Tòa Nhà C14-CT2, Bắc Hà, Bộ Công An, Đường Tố Hữu, Nam Từ Liêm, HN.
Địa Chỉ: PGTech Co., Ltd số 12, Ngõ 28, Đường Tây Hồ, Phường Quảng An, Quận Tây Hồ, TP. Hà Nội
Điện Thoại: 024-730235 88 - Hotline: 0962 875 986*

*Email: *info@pgtech.com.vnsales@pgtech.com.vn
*website **www.pgtech.com.vn*


----------

